# How many of you travel with food stamps?



## Everymanalion (Nov 19, 2012)

I did for about a year(before i stopped replying to their mail at my address every month) and I had 200 bucks in food a month, I felt like a god-king and that I could stay on the road forever, anyone else? Good 'ol taking advantage of the system.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Nov 19, 2012)

looking to get on foodstamps in the near future for first time


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Well i been on it for awhile.Its got alot of nice advantages.I have heard rumors that they will cancel your account after you are purchasing things out of state.But what i don't get is that it states on most of the accounts that you can use your card anywhere in the US and it won't be declined long as you have a balance in it.

I haven't been cut off of mine and i just got back last month from a 5 month tour so i dunno whats up.

It always cross's my mind when my date gets close for my benefits if they are gonna cut it off anytime lol.

Also claiming you are homeless they will rush your card out even faster.Which is legit.

If im traveling solo i can feed myself and eat damn good.But if i got others i gotta cut back but it all works to feed 3-4 people safely.Usually my card lasts me the whole month then if i run out ill just fly a sign to get some $$ then ill be good.


----------



## Everymanalion (Nov 19, 2012)

If only food stamp/ebt cards were universal and I could use them in Mexico/Central America:/


----------



## fawn (Nov 19, 2012)

hell yeah food stamps. gives me one less thing to worry about while on the road. plus, mine are from sf, so I can order hot food from little cafes and pizza/fast food places when I'm in the bay. when I was there last, I had bacon and eggs, fruit, rye toast, and hot chamomile tea. fuuuck yess

I sell them when I can; when I'm out of cash and want cigarettes or whatever. a restaurant owner gave me $30 for a $40 bag of rice.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 20, 2012)

food stamps are great, theres a few places that you can buy beer/hot food with them since they dont ring it up as individual items, its just rang up as "drink item" or whatever it is yer buying, free beer AND food money. sometimes its hard to stay mad...


----------



## technotrash (Dec 22, 2012)

i've been traveling with new york food stamps and it's worked out well. cuts down on sign-flying time for sure. feeds me and my girlfriend just fine. i think im getting cut off this month though...


----------



## turnip (Dec 27, 2012)

fawn said:


> hell yeah food stamps. gives me one less thing to worry about while on the road. plus, mine are from sf, so I can order hot food from little cafes and pizza/fast food places when I'm in the bay. when I was there last, I had bacon and eggs, fruit, rye toast, and hot chamomile tea. fuuuck yess
> 
> I sell them when I can; when I'm out of cash and want cigarettes or whatever. a restaurant owner gave me $30 for a $40 bag of rice.


does ebt from any state work that way in sf? dang. i need to do research.

a few years ago when i was squatting in detroit i applied for foodstamps & got approved for 350/month which was way more than enough for myself. i was able to buy enough food for myself & the girl who was roaming with me. some months i even had enough extra to sell for cash. great. passed the card off to my pal when i skipped town & let them expire.

applied for foodstamps while living in wa & got approved for 200/month and they were gonna mail them out in a jiffy, be there in a week. i suspect foul play because months later my card never showed up at the place i supplied as my address; the folks who owned the house were really indignant that i applied AND got approved. called the ebt peeps, told them i never got my card, gave them an alternate address to mail it to and when it arrived 1,000$+ had accumulated over all that time. bazing. i felt like i was king of the hill.


----------



## crow jane (Feb 12, 2013)

I just lost my wallet, and my EBT along with it.

I got it in SF, and am no longer there.. How the fuck do I go about replacing this?


----------



## cport420 (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn they are handy. But my shit cuts off and on. Longest was 6 months worth. It sucks cause I don't keep my phone on so fuck it. I told the lady I'd take her to my camp cause at first the ppl didn't think I was homeless. Oh fun times.


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 12, 2013)

I applied once. I got denied, they said my car was worth to much money and I should sell it. I said come look at my car. It didn't even have a HOOD over the engine, the fender was all smashed in, a light was covered with red tape. I had to look for plywood whenever it rained to cover my engine! My speedometer and odometer didn't work either. Assholes!


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 13, 2013)

I get 250 a month in NJ and yes they work out of state, any state you are in BUT you can only use them out of state for 30 days supposedly or they will cut it off but I had them from Oregon when I was 18 and I used them in Ohio for 6 months and never got shut off so I don't know.


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh and ALL foodstamps are the same program, "Snaps", it is now a federal thing rather than state by state having different programs each and if your state is not SNAPS yet they are transferring over by 2014. Mandatory.


----------



## cport420 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very cool. Didn't know that. I'll keep that in the back of my mind for when outta state.


----------



## schmutz (Feb 14, 2013)

This is probably an unpopular opinion but I have always done my best to stay off of public assistance. I feel like the less you invite the government into your life probably the better. I went on food stamps once...I was fresh out of jail, had lost my bearings and my belongings and just needed a starting point. I never went back in to finish the paperwork though so once that month ran out it was gone.


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 14, 2013)

schmutz said:


> This is probably an unpopular opinion but I have always done my best to stay off of public assistance. I feel like the less you invite the government into your life probably the better. I went on food stamps once...I was fresh out of jail, had lost my bearings and my belongings and just needed a starting point. I never went back in to finish the paperwork though so once that month ran out it was gone.


 

See I view it as taking advantage of the system and doing my part to bleed it dry and steal your tax money


----------



## crow jane (Feb 14, 2013)

anerchy bruh


----------

